# Guarnita Bresaola con Finnochi e Carote



## Pazzo (Aug 27, 2004)

This is a salad that my aunt would make for us, everyday for the lunch break during school.

1 bulb e fennel
1 carrot
1/4 kilo to about 1/5 kilo (1/2 lbs.?) bresaola (A thin meat cut, like prosciutto. You can change them)
a rather large pinch each of chiffonade basil
                                         whole parsley
about 30 ml olive oil. (I'm not sure about this one, it can change as you like it. Sorry about the metric, I will try to convert.)
Juice of a lemon

Thinly shave the fennel and carrot. Slice the bresaola to about being the same size as the fennel and carrot. Sprinkly the herbs into the olive oil, and incorporate. Emulsify the lemon and olive oil together. Drizzle over the top! 

Xia also often added olives and thinly sliced fruit with the salad during appropriate times of the year. This salad is quite well known throughout Italy, and is very common to eat in many places. There are many variations, but most take the same base as this.


----------



## luvs (Sep 14, 2004)

that sounds good! i love beef bresoala. it's delicious!!!


----------

